# Game 16: Celtics @ Heat (11/29/09 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, November 29th, 2009 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Needless to say its a tough game. Hopefully we at least put up a good effort and show signs of improvement from the run we've been in.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If we play anything like we did vs the Wizards, this is going to be very ugly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully Miami's Mr Hyde shows up, and not its Dr Jekyll...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, JO picks up 2 quick fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ draws the foul on the 3. Whats new


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, JO started well and now has 2 fouls


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, now Joel picks up two fouls.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JoREL picks up his 2nd...Jamaal time?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Joel gets his 3rd foul now

UD now in at C


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big Cat has played so little Eric and Tony don't even remember that he's been in already this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike with the big dunk


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OH BEAS!!

He's getting up there now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, now UD picks up his 1st. Our 3 centers have picked up 6 fouls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gets the and1. Perkins gets his 2nd.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why'd Wade pass there? And that pass?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So far no D and a lot of fouls in this game for both teams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rasheed gets a T. Whats new :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why does Wade take technical free throws when he's a 77% FT shooter?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Arroyo and Haslem rebounding each other's misses

Nice shot by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-29 Miami after 1

No D at all in that quarter. 1st team to play D will probably win.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a bad 1st quarter. Too many fouls though.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade looks like he's waking up finally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Full 2nd no Beas?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley getting shut out of the second quarter is always cool


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

C's are picking up the D and we still cant stop them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

55-48 Celtics at the half

Just no D at all for the Heat in that 1st half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1 2nd quarter minute for Beas..why bother?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When we had 41 pts with somewhere near 5 minutes left, I thought for sure we'd put up over 50 on the Celtics vaunted defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Why does Wade take technical free throws when he's a 77% FT shooter?


Probably to increase the chance he can make them in the clutch.




PoetLaureate said:


> Beasley getting shut out of the second quarter is always cool





MB30 said:


> Full 2nd no Beas?


Uh...uh...He didn't rebound. Yeah.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great start...man we suck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still cant stop them...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade carrying us back


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice drive by Beas, too bad he couldn't finish


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony Fiorentino is horrible at Math. 1st he says we're down 9 when it was 11 and now he says we're down 8 when its 6.

Good to see Dwyane not forcing anything from deep. I for sure thought he was gonna pull up and shoot a 3. Instead he got a little close and knocked down the fade away.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Perkins owns JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Had Mario not gone for the flop he would have come up with the steal. Instead its a 3pt play for Perkins.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers with some nice drives tonight. Tough break on that near steal though, resulting in the three-point-play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade taking over.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How does that career FG stat work for HEAT players? Does it include Zo's years in Charlotte and New Jersey, or is it just including player's FGs in a HEAT jersey?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade tearing it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bease with the big dunk to tie it up


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley with the CRUSHER


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick dunk by Beasley! Wow!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love it - lets go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike with the steal and is fouled.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Roof would have blown off if Beas made that 3


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

why Miami settles for so many 3 pointers baffles me.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas has earned crunch time play tonight, lets see if he gets it. The defense played great with him on the floor in that stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

67-65 Boston after 3

Hopefully Wade, Mike and Mario dont spend too much time on the bench.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Arroyo kinda sucks now. He pounds the ball and waits until there are four seconds left to throw a crap pass to Joel Anthony or something, this case Haslem. He won't end the season here methinks.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> Arroyo kinda sucks now. He pounds the ball and waits until there are four seconds left to throw a crap pass to Joel Anthony or something, this case Haslem. He won't end the season here methinks.


he dribbles a lot because usually the other 4 guys stand and watch him dribble....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley short on every jumper aahhhhh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a link?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Too bad Beas can't buy buckets


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet putback dunk by Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a bail out call...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Weak call, ball dont lie


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike for 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas 333's!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 for Mike


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley going into Kansas State mode now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike is taking over!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love it!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Michael Beas*t*ley is earning that 'T'


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The Beast


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas flat out dominating. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Although I don't like the overall look, Beasley's cornrows themselves look kinda cool.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No one can guard him right now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Mike Beasy having himself a nice game thus far. even better is no Wade in the picture.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you guys see Beasley stand there for a second after his first three? I think he wanted to celebrate but didn't know what to do.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cook misses a 3, and freaking Scalabrine hits one


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasin'


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike just getting too excited there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Goddamnit Rondo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell did that go in?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Cook is killing us. take him out of the game!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Dq is still off. He just hasnt been the same since the 1st half of last season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ or QRich gotta come in for Cookie, he's way off.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome drive Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario's drives have been beautiful tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes sir D-Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits the open J. Nice screen by JO.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio loves playing against Rondo. They go back a long time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade hits!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice hustle JJ, wish you werent so clumsy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, so many open 3's tonight and we still cant hit them.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Wow, so many open 3's tonight and we still cant hit them.


at this point im down to see what Diarrhea can do.


and why did we go away from Beasley? ughh...so freaking frustrating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why does this team suck so bad at free throws?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Wade don't do that now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not a good shot Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And that's most likely game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade is possessed by some basketball devil. It's official.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aaaand Ray Allen with the back breaker...sigh


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

and this is what happens when we dont play our game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KG is 10-11. Damn.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope Beasley took notes from Boston players today on how to set proper screens


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're getting points with the clock stopped which is good. JO to the line.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Free throws


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Again, free throws...practice them...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He missed both. Unreal.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a stupid foul call


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas half a second late, Garnett 11-12

BLAH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-12 shooting. My goodness.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

horrible day for fans of Miami. I feel like going to bed for a week right about now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, enough of this all Wade all the time nonsense in the 4th, its so damn predictable. We totally shut Beasley and JO out. It's nothing like the first quarter where everyone spreads the wealth and is an equal threat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game.

We had this - I dunno what happened...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough loss. Boston turned up the D when it mattered and we couldnt stop them.

Now its off west for a really tough 4 games and already on a 2 game losing streak.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

1. Why did we go away from Beasley the moment Wade came in? not smart basketball.

2. Why is Wade jacking up so many 3 pointers? (which by the way did not help our cause in this game)

3. Who the **** is in charge of this Miami Heat team? I'd like to know whos responsible for the above stupidity.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Tough loss. Boston turned up the D when it mattered and we couldnt stop them.
> 
> Now its off west for a really tough 4 games and already on a 2 game losing streak.


We're gonna lose the next 3 and hopefully we wont be too exhausted to beat Sacramento.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The 4th quarter offense is why Spo likes Haslem over Beasley. Haslem sets better picks and does the little things on offense that work better with our give the ball to Wade and get the **** out of the way offense. All those scoring options, no creativity.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Ok, enough of this all Wade all the time nonsense in the 4th, its so damn predictable. We totally shut Beasley and JO out. It's nothing like the first quarter where everyone spreads the wealth and is an equal threat.


This team still has remnants of the "Spoo Offense". I thought we were over that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> All those scoring options, no creativity.


Im starting to think only a few ppl have realized this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

POTG? Wade had the numbers, but took some bad shots down the stretch that killed any chance at tying. Beasley's numbers weren't overly impressive, but he was the catalyst for the third quarter run that evened up the game. JO had a quiet double-double, not tallying an assist or a block, and not shooting the normal FG% we expect out of him this season. Chalmers had a pretty nice game but didn't do enough to merit POTG honors. 

I'm going to give the nod to Beasley for the way he turned around the game and his play in the third, despite a rough start offensively and second quarter benching. Dwyane is a close second, but I still expect better from him than this. Beasley seemed to take another step in his development today.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill vote Wade. He carried us at times, and was still our best player.

Beas a close 2nd.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Voting Wade, Beas has yet to put together a complete game (although playing 1 minute in the 2nd quarter certainly didnt help)


----------

